# where can I get stickers to cover screw holes?



## dannieboiz (May 9, 2012)

We just installed new kitchen cabinets in our house. During the process, we had to drill the face frame to attach the pieces together. I've been looking around and saw edge banding which would work but most are unstained and would require cutting to size. I've seen them selling these round stickers that are already color coded before just don't know what they're called or where to get them. Can anyone here help please..

BTW: our cabinet color is red cherry


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

They are called screw caps/cover caps...try here:
http://www.outwatercatalogs.com/lg_display.cfm/page/264/catalog/Master_2012









 







.


----------



## dannieboiz (May 9, 2012)

that's exactly what I mean!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH! :thumbsup:


----------



## haree (May 8, 2012)

Its great creativity, I also prefer to sticker as compare to the other design. Well for the cheap and home made koozie interact with me. here are some cheap koozie available just for you...

Cheer!


----------

